# Lights?



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Just curious as to what guys use for lights. I've used two 500 W halogens which did alright. All I have is a 1200 W generator and that would trip off after about 20 mins running those two halogens. I've seen boats stacked with lights tho and wondered if they had low wattage bulbs or if they were running that big of a generator? Is there bowfishing specific lights out there? Let me know what works for you and general prices.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You can swap out the bulbs for 300, 250 or 150 watt bulbs to run more lights. I'm running 6-500 watt halos on a 3500 watt champion genny. Works great for clear water but trying to shoot muddy lakes is tough. Another option is just get a bigger generator, Menards usually has sales on something.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

your pushing the max on your genny 80% of 1200 is 960 I'm running a pro-force 3750 peak 3000 continous using 6 500w halos handles just fine even if it is at the top end for around 275 to 325 you should be able to find a genny at that price I consider them disposable meaning the cost to fix aint worth it but I've run mine for 3 years now know 1 guy who has run wen from menards for close to 5 years now , I'd split it up go with 2 250's and 2 150's if your genny still drops out after that I would say you may have other issues also bigger the wire the better I will only use #12 cords to feed my lights


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

you'll enjoy the lights once you get used to them I'm still not 100% on them but did well with them last thursday


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Another option I just thought of that should've hit me right away... HPS lights. You can get the same amount of light with 175 watt hps as you get from 500 halogen. I'm not sure on the price of them, but if I remember right they can be found for $50-75 a piece. You can run 4-6 of them and be good to go!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

go HPS or go home. bowfishing is like most things you pay to play but it iand you will be glad you spent the money after your first night on the water :thumb:


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

